# Ogrod Botaniczny



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Akwaria -Ogrod Botaniczny Wroclaw 2011-prod.TVaqua.pl.mov 
.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bruce, what can you tell us about this video? I'd love to hear an English translation!

The tanks have a distinctly different style than we usually see in display aquaria--not quite Dutch, definitely not miniature landscape, not really Amano Nature Aquarium style either. The plants look healthy, but are definitely grown under lower light than we are used to seeing. They have a more open, slightly etiolated appearance that I find very pleasing.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish I could tell you more. I just love the way these plants are allowed to develop fully. Gives you room to appreciate the plants themselves. ("Plant Driven Design" as the Ogdens might have it.)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I love that book! And I agree about the tanks in the video, they were inspiring to me.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Pics of the plant tanks in the Botanical Garden ( = Ogrod Botaniczny) Wroclaw are also shown here, further below, with plant lists: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/xv-th-meeting-of-water-plant-lovers-club-in-wroclaw-poland.11692/


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. 

I wonder what this stuff is
Substrate: DIY substrate made by Botanic Garden, mostly from clay, peat and sand.

edit let me add this 
There is 29 display tanks and all tanks have the same size, setup and water parameters.
Each tank has dimensions in mm 2000L x 750W x 800H, volume of 1200 liters and is made of 15mm thk glass in steel frame.
Lighting: fluorescent bulbs with output 240W (0.20 W/liter), photoperiod 14-15 hours
Water: tap water - hard, range between 10-18 dGH depends on the year season, pH range 6.8 - 8.0
CO2: yes - injected to specially constructed glass gutters, where it slowly dissolves into water, gas is injected to gutters once per 2-3 days
Substrate: DIY substrate made by Botanic Garden, mostly from clay, peat and sand.
Water column dosing: none


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought those looked like botanic garden displays!


----------

